# MKiv GTI VR6 12v vs R32 MAF sizing?



## bishop12 (Jun 5, 2008)

How much of a difference is there between the vr6 motor and the r32 motor as far as MAF size? Or even better, I am thinking about buying a cold air intake, and there are a few used ones, and I am wondering how easy it will be to use a CAI designed for an R32? Also I saw one designed for a 1.8t, which i believe is also pretty close to the vr6 just need a difference silicone adapter?


----------

